
CRM for HR - djrules24
Me and My team have developed a CRM Backend and App which allows enterprises to handle their human resource efficiently for clientele meetups, customer address verification, etc. Anyone interested to come on board as an investor ?<p>Were based out of Chennai, India. and the firm behind the solution is Pupa Clic.
======
AznHisoka
When you've name two very vague requirements in clientele meet ups and
customer address verification, you pretty much lose all rights to use the word
"etc".

------
ckluis
No information on you or your team, barely any info on your company, if you
get funding from this post - I've failed at life.

~~~
djrules24
Updated (y)

